

Business Microloans for U.S. Subprime Borrowers [pdf] - iamchmod
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/Delivery.cfm/SSRN_ID2436956_code999292.pdf?abstractid=2157707&mirid=1

======
throwaway4545
I work for a technology company in this industry, and its really cool to see
this on the front page. There are some really interesting technical problems
in figuring out the credit algorithms for loaning to small business owners.
Banks don't have the incentive to care about $10,000 loans, but it makes a
huge difference (as seen in the paper above and our own data) to these
businesses.

Its definitely an example of an industry where technology is "disrupting"
hard. Loans which used to take 2-12 weeks to be approved can be approved by a
computer in literally minutes, and the number of businesses that can be
approved efficiently is drastically higher.

------
mschuster91
Credit rating by computers already is too prevalent. Who is a machine to
decide if one is credit-worthy? In most banks, you can't pitch your idea like
e.g. a startup founder can with angel investors because bank regulations say
"computer-only decisions here".

Have a bad mark (e.g. you were in jail for pot in your youth) and don't get a
credit for the rest of your life. This is the brave new world of full
automation.

edit: also, this introduces a total lack of accountability and basic rights:
"when the regulations say that I am only allowed to accept new tenants when
they pass the computer check, I cannot give you a home. Even if I like you
personally, you have 100K+ income, and that pot jail sentence is 20+ years
past - but the computer says no because you are black and a drug offender".
Just think about the scenario. It is totally possible today if you feed the
computer with the wrong data.

~~~
joncooper
This is what regulation is for.

~~~
mschuster91
Regulation? Are you serious? Just look at the European financial markets.

The ECB pumps billions of euros into the banks in order to incentivize credit
flow to businesses. What do the banks do? Computers tell them that providing
credit to businesses and consumers is too risky, banks listen to computers and
banks invest in stuff with more risk than playing poker in a casino.

Regulation does not work in finance - because banks continue to evade
regulation as good as they can.

~~~
toomuchtodo
This is why the ECB just went negative on interest rates; to make it more
costly to hold onto the funds than it is to lend it out.

~~~
mschuster91
So what, the cash will still flow where the return chances are higher. And
consumer/business credit is far, far below the return rates of speculation and
derivatives.

------
JackFr
This paper seems to be all over the place, including subprime mortgage
lending, commercial lending and pay day loans, really to no seeming point.
Then they conflate small businesses with startups. All to reach the conclusion
that firms who obtain credit are more likely to succeed.

There probably is a very good kernel of analysis in there, but this paper
really needs to be tightened up.

------
dalek2point3
any ideas on what company it is that they're working with?

~~~
cm2012
It says Accion

~~~
yunfangjuan
[https://www.fundastic.com/business-
loans/accion](https://www.fundastic.com/business-loans/accion) They are
pushing their online loan application hard. Their rate is a lot cheaper than
Kabbage, OnDeck and Merchant Cash Advances providers.

~~~
cm2012
I see your team made Fundtastic. It's a great site.

